
Artificial Stupidity - benryon
https://thebulletin.org/2018/09/artificial-stupidity/
======
bachbach
> " “By 2050,” he writes, “a useless class might emerge, the result not only
> of a shortage of jobs or a lack of relevant education but also of
> insufficient mental stamina to continue learning new skills.”"

Society places a lot of status on position.

That becomes a psychological problem when the radiographer has to become a
plumber.

It is being casually assumed that the reverse scenario is necessary and
likely.

It is being assumed by most people that the 'useless class' will be the less
educated or blue collar class, that it's easier for university graduates to
'update' \- but this is backwards if you look at the pattern. Computers
displace information processing jobs first. Who does information processing?
Who doesn't? Exactly.

tldr; Job difficult for you, easy for computer. Easy for human, hard for
computer. Consternation from humans ensues.

